

Following Kevin Rose's lead, introducing my new project n0rth - Elof
http://www.n-0-r-t-h.com/

======
slosh
thats a pretty high acquisition cost for those upvotes.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Writing a blank check. You are the future my friend.

------
hex337
Gotta love the Kevin Rose affect.

